# Some recent things made from pallets



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all
Recently i have made these from recycled pallets I tried a few DIY pallets projects from different websites and painted it
I really enjoyed making these :dance3:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You've put the pallets to good use Obaid.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. And that's just one of the reasons I like pallets so much.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great re-cycling Obaid.


----------



## chefkeith (Nov 28, 2013)

Function and beauty. Well done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Usefull recycling, Obaid. The small furnitures that are needed in every home!


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Very creative. Thanks for sharing those pictures. How did you go about making the wood look old in the last piece?


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thankyou all for the comments 
Infact I am trying to learn from copying different projects present at DIY pallets on website, this is the first time I painted and followed the procedure of finishing


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wood Chip said:


> Very creative. Thanks for sharing those pictures. *How did you go about making the wood look old in the last piece?*


Thankyou Gary

Well I started with sanding, then i applied fast strokes of black paint with 3" paint brush and quickly wipe the paint with a clean piece of cloth then let it dry for a few hours then sanding and I did similarly with white paint followed with drying and sanding

You can repeat the steps till you get the required look and lastly apply polyurethane, the last picture that you are talking about is without the application of polyurethane

You can easily find these paint jobs at youtube


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Obaid.

I also have a lot of recycled wooden and a large list of projects to do.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 4, 2013)

I love seeing recycled materials put to good use, great work.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

At the present time all my pallets are keeping my drying wood off the ground and now the snow is piling up.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Obaid.
> 
> I also have a lot of recycled wooden and a large list of projects to do.


Thanks Alexis

Please do share your projects when you do that, good thing is that these pallets are cheap and of quality wood as compared to the fresh wood available in the market here


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Some of good use of these pallets

Dump A Day 35 Amazing Uses For Old Pallets

22 Interesting Useful DIY Ideas How To Use Old Pallets |

25 Ways Of How To Use Pallets In Your Garden | DesignRulz

1001 Pallets, Recycled wood pallet ideas, DIY pallet Projects !


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

mklett33 said:


> I love seeing recycled materials put to good use, great work.


Thanks Mark


----------

